# LGB 27192 Green Rio Grande Mogul (worth $850.00)??



## Byrnesurfer (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying a Mogul and really like the LGB 27192 Green Rio Grande. I found one (with factory digital sound) but the seller wants $800 plus shipping ($50.00). It is in like new condition, no wear on the wheels (as is the box). 

Is this a good deal or am I getting hosed? 

Thanks for the guidance...


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Byrnesurfer, 
I have one. Love it. Most LGB moguls are good runners and hold up well. I've got 5 (from the original 2119 to the Bumble Bee). Keep them lubed and they just keep on lasting. Now, your original question; Is it worth it? Well, that just depends on what you are willing to pay for it and what you think. I've paid less than that for all mine, but it has been over 2 years since I have bought one. Prices seem to have gone up. Trainworld list the moguls without sound for around $600. The mogul you are inquiring about has digital sound, woth some extra for sure. I guess the answer is up to you. Again, I'm happy with my 27192.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Mogul prices are weird. I've seen them range from around $350 upwards of $1200 depending on what color it is, whether it's got sound, what-have-you. They're great, reliable locos, as evidenced by the fact that there are few in large scale who don't have at least one. If it were me, I'd go for a cheap mogul, a can of spray paint, and a Phoenix sound system. But that's me. I'm handy with spray paint and good at installing electronics. If it ain't you, then paying for the color and sound you like is worth the investment. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Byrnesurfer on 15 Nov 2011 07:00 PM 
I'm thinking about buying a Mogul and really like the LGB 27192 Green Rio Grande. I found one (with factory digital sound) but the seller wants $800 plus shipping ($50.00). It is in like new condition, no wear on the wheels (as is the box). 

Is this a good deal or am I getting hosed? 

Thanks for the guidance... 
You can get some REASONABLE Moguls on Ebay...But NOT from a store that sells on Ebay..Way too expensive...do a search LGB Mogul, LGB Locos etc OR just do a LGB search...you will get EVERYTHING all 29 pages if set at 200 per page......that will pull up the gammit of the Moguls currently offered on Ebay right now...PRETTY reasonable..$800..NO WAY!









I am glad to see someone is NOT just paying those REDICILOUS prices that some are selling, but doing some homework and asking for advice here on MLS! OVERPRICED G scale trains on Ebay..buyer beware! 


Heres the link http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_from=R40&...SRCHX:SRCH


Forgot to say ONLY pay those OUTRAGIOUS prices if you really want that whatever that bad...I do..but only when I REALLY want the item offered at that OVERPRICED whatever! If you are patient you will get some deals on trains you want..it does happen.

Glad to see you doing your home work! BEWARE of the sellers on Ebay known as Autocrossing. Mosblackconnection, LGBDude, Watts Trains, mnjohn, Trainman1001, and Bigboytoyoo..just to name a few..these guys ask above premium prices ESPECIALLY Autocrossing.

Sellers that offer pretty good deals are Anakramer, TheGewiz, and Trainz

Hope this helps!









Bubba


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Give Jeff a call at Bridge Masters Phone: (714) 985-9007 he has some and could be cheaper.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds a little ST-E-E-E-P to me, I paid $220 for one a yr or so ago, pretty good condition, no sound, a Phoenix system
quickly took care of that problem though, an I have well under $500 invested...
Paul R...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it worth 800? Yes it is. I paid $840 for my first mogul (digital sound, DC operation only) and at the time the list was over $1400. Many dealers were selling this for more than $1200. 

Is it worth $800 to you is the important question. 

The newest LGB moguls without sound or dcc are going between 600 to 900 dollars and if you ask for sound by a dealer you can add at least 300 to the price (sound unit plus labor and speaker). 

Unfortunately our trains are not inexpensive, but if you look around you can find deals/better bargains esp at club meets and train shows.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't want to start anything, but I have bought several engines from nvjohn, and have found his prices to be fair and in the ball park for what he was selling. As mentioned, prices fluctuate all over the place these days, like 150$ for Hersheys cars for example. But nvjohn has been fair to me.

Paul


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 16 Nov 2011 06:18 AM 
I don't want to start anything, but I have bought several engines from nvjohn, and have found his prices to be fair and in the ball park for what he was selling. As mentioned, prices fluctuate all over the place these days, like 150$ for Hersheys cars for example. But nvjohn has been fair to me.

Paul 



Everyone has the right to an opinion...nom harm no foul. Tthat is why this site is! Herethe people reading can follow these listed and make their own decision..just glad people are checking on pricing, as some of the prices on the bay are WAY too inflated!

I wouldnt purchase any of the new LGB items as they are high priced, when you can MAYBE purchase a better deal on Ebay. Seems LGB still comes out with the same old same old...great stuff just high priced..

Again purchase high if it is TRULY what you want...if not pass it by OR wait it out..you might get lucky










Bubba


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To me that is high of course any LGB stuff is high but now days one can negotiate and find abetter deal. Shop around. Later RJD


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen a lot of them..never owned one though.. 
sure, their reliability is well known, but I have never understood what makes any of them worth any more than $300.. 
I wont pay more than $300 for one! because they arent worth more than that to me.. (and as a result, I might never own one!  

Scot


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

For $800 I would rather invest in a live steam engine. Why spend $800 when you can clearly get them for a lot less. I dont care how good the engine (track power) is $800 is not worth it but thats just my personal opinion. I think Kevin has the best advise.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB pricing is way down unless it is extremely rare. You can definitely find a better Mogul deal if you are patient.


----------



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

Let me give you the history of the LGB 27192. I was an owner/operator of a G scale model train store during the 80s and 90s. I was also an LGB ATS (Authorized Train Stop). The 27192 was released in 1998. It was an ATS exclusive, which meant it could only be sold through LGB ATS stores. There were not a huge quantity made and it was only for one year. The MSRP was 699.98. The dealer cost was 419.98. This is a beautiful and somewhat rare LGB mogul. I often wished I had kept one for myself. In mint condition I would say 850.00 is rather high, but it all depends on how much you want it. You may never see another one.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a store in Goderich, Ont. that has one. With sound it is $1,000.00. I bought an LGB mogul from Trainworld several years ago for $850. It is worth every penny. But that's just my opinion. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't pay $850 for a Mogul. I did that once for a limited edition Pennsy unit around 2003. Luckily I sold it for the same price I paid for it. 
LAO


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

It's only worth what you want to pay for it, and what you think you can get someone else to buy it for. I've had two moguls, and I sold both of em, for way less than $350 which seems to be the going price for them pretty much everywhere I look Trainworld, Evil Bay etc. Just bought one from Only Trains and got a superb deal on it, one I was looking for at over a year now. It arrived and it was like new also, and he was very easy to deal with, and shipping was better than fair I thought, I would highly recommend him to anyone. So it's whatever the market will justify, or that you are willing enough or (not so up on your prices and pay way more than you should without knowing it). Regal


----------

